

Ask HN: What's that website where they upload daily UI ideas from other sites? - laurentsabbah

Ask HN: What&#x27;s that website where they upload daily UI ideas from other sites that increase conversions..?
======
laurentsabbah
Found it! LittleBigDetails :)

